# Recently bought on Ebay



## Dwsj65 (Aug 7, 2012)

I made a purchase on Ebay recently that I would like to share. It was a guy selling information on gold refining. The ad was listed as "How To Remove Gold Plate From Computer Memory, Boards, Sim Cards And A Lot More"... I know the information is already available here, and MUCH better here, but for $3.50 and free shipping I HAD to see what the guy was selling. IF for no other reason, just to see if it was something legitimate. Well, when it arrived, I read through it and I am not quiet sure that it is accurate. I was wondering if it would be alright with the moderators here if I posted his general process and what he says for the opinion of the forum members. I think he may very well need to be reported to ebay for fear of getting someone hurt. Would this be ok for me to post or does it violate any forum rules ? I don't want to post bad info here, but I sure would love to try and get this guy off of ebay if he is putting people in danger. 

Thanks 

Douglas


----------



## Palladium (Aug 7, 2012)

That would be interesting.


----------



## Harold_V (Aug 8, 2012)

If the material is covered by a copyright, it wouldn't be prudent to post it here. If it is not, post away. 
Please comment on the copyright, either way, so we'll know. 

Harold


----------



## Dwsj65 (Aug 8, 2012)

Thank you sir. There is nothing on the entire email that he sent saying that it belongs to him or is copywritten by him in any way, so I think it is just a situation where someone went digging, found some info, and is now selling it to make himself some money. I am copying the entire email. If anyone sees anything that you think I shouldn't have posted please take it down or whatever needs doing .


HOW TO REMOVE GOLD PLATE

The items you will need to remove gold plate are:1 bottle of hydrogen peroxide, which can be found in the first-aid section of your drug store or discount store.

1 bottle of Klean Strip safer Muriatic acid, which can be found at a hardware store or at a discount department store. (This is safer than your standard Muriatic acid. It is 90% lower fumes than standard Muriatic acid.) This chemical has multiple uses. One of its main uses is for cleaning concrete. I buy it in a gallon size at Wal-Mart in the paint department with the acetones and thinners, etc.

Always wear safety goggles and protective gloves.

The process of removing gold plate:
Step 1: in a glass or plastic container (never use a metal container because the acid will eat through the metal), mix 2 parts hydrogen peroxide to 1 part muriatic acid. (For example, if you are using 2 cups peroxide use 1 cup muriatic acid, but you can use any measurement amount you want as long as you use the same proportions.) 

Step 2: place your gold plated items into the container with the acid/peroxide mixture. Make sure all pieces are completely submerged in the liquid.

Step 3: put container in a well-ventilated area for a minimum of 2 days. Stir contents about every 12 hours (to make sure everything soaks thoroughly and stirring also helps speed up the gold removal process).

Step 4: after 2 days, look to see if the gold plate has fallen off. Your solution will be dark green color if you have soaked computer ram/memory pieces. You will see the gold plate in your solution floating around. If you notice that some of the gold plate is still on the end of the ram/memory pieces, you can simply rub it off with your fingertip or you can soak for another day and stir again in another 12 hours. 

Step 5: How to separate the gold from your solution: You will need an old tee shirt and a large bucket. Place the shirt on the top of the bucket. Then use clothes pins to hold the shirt in place over the opening of the bucket. You will be using the shirt to filter out the gold plate from the solution. Pour the solution into the bucket with the tee shirt over the opening. All of the gold plate will stay on the shirt and the solution will fall through.
If you have any questions please e-mail me and I will help you. Thank you and please leave 5 star feedback*****


----------



## joem (Aug 8, 2012)

A T shirt is a give away. This was posted by another forum member for others to review ( thread??) I have this pdf from the other forum member the pictures match the description. If this is the whole process in one email, this is one of the reasons my our guide was written.


----------



## martyn111 (Aug 8, 2012)

Proportions are wrong, should be 2 Muriatic acid to 1 peroxide otherwise gold will be dissolved.


----------



## Dwsj65 (Aug 8, 2012)

Well that is what I saw first that I didn't think was right. The ratios of peroxide to HCL. Then as I read, even though he does make mention of wearing goggles and gloves, he says nothing about doing it safely. He mentions a well ventilated area, but does that mean you could do it in your living room with the ceiling fan running ? Maybe you could, but it certainly isn't the best idea.... I can just picture someone buying this from him, getting the items together that he mentions, and doing this inside their house or something.... If nothing else, it doesn't seem complete enough to be selling to just anyone who has an ebay account. I have been on this forum for quiet a while now. I have read posts and questions and answers until my eyes hurt. I have read hoke's book 4 times through now, working on my 5th, and I am still not at the comfort level I would like to be at to actually start refining. I am in the collecting and seperating phase right now. I have plastic totes that I seperate parts into as I acquire them. I have approximately 15 pounds of cleanly trimmed fingers, and I won't even try them yet.. lol This just seemed to me like it could get someone into trouble if they read it and had no other knowledge whatsoever.... Just my $.02


----------

